
Why Organic Food Costs So Much - jaybol
http://www.mint.com/blog/trends/organic-food-07082010/
======
tbrooks
Point 2 is weak.

Farmers only need to reach an economy of scale up to a certain level. I'm a
member of a local CSA (community supported agriculture) and the prices are way
less than organic at Whole Foods or a comparable market.

Much more worrisome is government subsidies to large farms _cough_
corporations _cough_ and kickbacks from these large farms.

